# PROG, folk,psych TRACKS ABOUT DEATH



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Every submission gets a picture.



If this thread is ignored like all my others, The Deacon is leaving this forum.
The Deacon has just about had enough.


....
I start:

pINK fLOYD - FREE FOUR


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Shirley Collins - Death & The Lady


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Richard Jobson - Orphee


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I don't want you to leave.









Walter Wegmuller - Der Tod


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Good'un!

.....


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Bachdenkel - Long Time


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Necronomicon - Tips Zum Selbstmord

A real Krautrock obscurity.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Kaliedoscope - Murder Toulainey


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Nash The Slash -Vincent's crows


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

SPK - Necropolis


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Doggerel Bank - Sarcofagus Blues


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Leviathan - angel of Death


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Strawbs - 30 days


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Childe Harold - brink of death


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Culpepper's Orchard - Gideon


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Dead Parrot's Society - Highgate Cemetary


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Horslips - gavel green


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Haymarket Square - funeral


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Carmen - horseman


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Coil - angel Death


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Fialka - Samara


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Procol Harum - nothing that I didn't know


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Procol Harum - about to die


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Procol Harem - something following me


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Steeleye Span - when I was on horseback


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Procol Harem - whiter shade of pale


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Fever Tree - Death is the Dancer


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

GREENWOOD - realization of Death


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Ultimate Spinach - hip Death-Godess


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Ghost - when you are dead for 5 seconds


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

IVORY - sad cyprus


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Waterloo - death


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Opeth - Lines in My Hand


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Steve Wilson - Luminol


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Steve Wilson - The Raven That refuse to Sing

Here is the original video with beautiful animation.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Jethro Tull - A Passion Play


The entire album.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Wolverine - The Windows Purpose

One of the most underrated prog-metal bands and albums.

Album starts with a funeral service for a young man who commited suicide after a life of abuse. Some real emotional stuff, this.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

CHAD & JEREMY - rest in pieces


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

EBBLING HUGHES - heaven's gate


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

LINDSAY COOPER - cholera


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

ANIMALS - black plague


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

SPIRIT - mechanical world


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

EVOLUTION - Dr Vasquez


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

STANDARTE - in my time of dying


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

OSSANNA - everybody gonna die


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

BLOOMSBURY PEOPLE - Pioneer Saint of Death


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

MIRAGE - poor Mrs Busby


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

VICTOR PERRINO'S KINGDOM COME- garden of death


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

John Kirkpatrick - Dust to dust
Mauro Pelosi - Suicidio
Michael Mantler - Hapless child


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Kaleidoscope - white-faced lady


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Edward's Hand - death of a man


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Dice - death requiem


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Morrigan - cold blows the night


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

PARSIFAL -scarlet horses


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Spirit of Christmas - Lazarus


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

OPEN ROAD - glimmering sounds

BECKETT - life shadow

STEELEYE SPAN - shaking the sheets

WAKEMAN - the prisoner




The Deacon is THE MAN.

You better believe it, Jimmeh!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Morning Dew - Death is a dream


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Paul Roland - gathering man


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

JK & Co. - dead


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Tim Hart - who killed Cock Robin?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Incredible Stringband - I bid you goodnight


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

KARMAKANIC - Eternity part 2


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

CRY FREEDOM - euthanasia


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

PEARLS BEFORE SWINE - I shall not care


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

WARLOCK - as I die


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

THE NICE -Azrael


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

GONG - Rejoice! I'm dead.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

This THREAD is dead.


You lot do not deserve a Prog Masterman.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> GONG - Rejoice! I'm dead.







Good stuff.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> THE NICE -Azrael


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> WARLOCK - as I die


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> PEARLS BEFORE SWINE - I shall not care


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> KARMAKANIC - Eternity part 2







Stunning.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> Incredible Stringband - I bid you goodnight


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> Tim Hart - who killed Cock Robin?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

MENDELBAUM - learning to die
HARBINGER - cosmic
DAMIEN YOUTH - the other room
OVERHEAD - Zumanthum
CHAKRA - finally
SOUND FACTORY - withering tree
GENESIS - anyway - supernatural anethesist

WHO IS THE MAN?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

KALEIDOSCOPE - flight from Ayesha
ALEX HARVEY - roman wall blues
PHIDEAUX - snuff
LEMON DROPS - death calls
GERARD - land of the dead


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

FATE - Sergeant Death
Segal & Silver Jade - Mrs Adams
GOBLIN MARKET - at last
BILL FAY - garden song


----------

